# Damselfly x Trompe kids! :)



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Damselfly kidded tonight with doe/buck twins sired by Trompe. The boy is the dark buckskin with only some white and wattles the doe has more white. 
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...01702704.99449.121645621244265&type=1&theater <more photos here.


----------



## Grannygoose (Sep 26, 2012)

They are gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Awwww! So cute!! I love the colors...


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Double cuteness!! Cograts!!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

aww Congrads!!!


----------



## AlvinLeanne (Feb 16, 2012)

Congratulations! They are adorable!!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Congrats, they are very cute.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

*LOVE* that coloring!!!!!!!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Congrats on the new kids, they are cute.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats , so cute


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks SO much! They are doing great bouncing around.


----------

